# HELP - Mailbox conversion

## Moriah

I have been running the same mail server machine for 7 years now.  It was built with the old style where all the mailboxes are in /var/spool/mail/<username> and all the mail for a given user is written sequentially in a single file.  I am now building a new server to replace this old wheezing geezer, and I want to change over to the new style where a user's mail is stored in .maildir/<folder_name>.  

I have a backwards compatibility problem in that I need to convert all the old mail that is in the old format into the new format so users do not loose any of their old mail because of the change.

Does anybody know of a script or tool that will easily do this?  I could write one, but it seems a shame to duplicate the effort when one probably already exists.

Thanks!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## avx

So mbox to maildir, yes? If so, just google for mb2md. There are a few different versions, i.e. one is part of dovecot.

----------

